# Where is Maglor?



## Ithrynluin (May 23, 2002)

I was just wandering about Maglor, the only surviving child of Fëanor. It is said that he was the second greatest singer and that after the end of the 1st age he came never back to his people...
Maybe he is still singing and wandering on the shores of Middle Earth?


----------



## Gamil Zirak (May 24, 2002)

After Maglor cast his Silmaril into the Sea, it is believed that he still wanders the shores of the World, singing laments for his despair and regret.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jun 5, 2002)

I'd speculate that he is long since pushing up daisies with Jimmy Hoffa and the wrecked hulk of the Marie Celeste.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 11, 2002)

Well, this is my beleif, and none here have to accept it. I used him as my father for my RP character, and this is what I have come up with. 
The Silmarillion ends with a note that Maglor, son of Feanor, cast his Silmaril into the sea, and came never again among the people of the elves. It was my beleif that he wandered the coasts of middle earth, coming past the lands of Eraidor and Mordor. I beleive that he wandered into the far east, singing songs of the war of the jewels and all great sorrows that became of it. To this day he must wander still, maybe in the guise of an old man, or of that of a young minstril, and he will until the silmarils are brought back from their graves. Then either Iluvatar will release him from the oath, or he will once again try to fullfil it...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 11, 2002)

I think that's a great story and a very plausible one!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 11, 2002)

That is a good story. Maglor could have been the old man that Gimli, Legolas, and Aragorn saw in the old forest before Gandalf appeared.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jun 11, 2002)

That *is* a good story -- but I tend to think that the answer that Occam's Razor lends us is more likely . . . he's dead, Jim!

Maybe I just didn't like Maglor very much.


----------



## HelplessModAddi (Jun 25, 2002)

I like Elessar's idea alot. Maybe someday, thousands of years into the Dominion of Men, one of the Silmarils will wash up and fall into some poor country's hands. Then Maglor will start a new War..... I had a weird idea once that maybe Maglor will become the third Dark Lord.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 17, 2002)

> *i had a weird idea one that maybe malgor would become the third dark lord.*



i could see that happening. i also, like elessar's idea. i never liked malgor much either. the only son of feanor that i can say i liked was maedhros. i don't why, but i always did..........................................


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jul 25, 2002)

Maybe because Maedhros wasn't an absolute scum-bag like his dad or his brothers?!?!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 26, 2002)

yeah, probably!!!!!he always seemed fairly nice to me.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jul 26, 2002)

Well we do know this for sure



> '...he came never back among the people of the Elves' (24, Of the Voyage of Eärendil and the War of Wrath).


----------



## Ceorl (Jul 28, 2002)

Hmm well that does make a good story, but as the torment of one of the Silmarils was great enough to force his brother to jump in a volcano, I think it is a reasonable enough assumption to say that Maglor did something similar(although it was probably a cliff). In any case the Quendi still have to eat, and I think Maglors mind was a little preoccupied for that.

He is Dead.


----------



## Ravenna (Jul 29, 2002)

I always assumed that as he was wandering the shores of Beleriand, he was caught up in the destruction and drowning of Beleriand and thus perished the last of the sons of Feanor and the oath was finally put to rest.


----------



## Grond (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ravenna _
> *I always assumed that as he was wandering the shores of Beleriand, he was caught up in the destruction and drowning of Beleriand and thus perished the last of the sons of Feanor and the oath was finally put to rest. *


Beleriand had already been broken when the two silmarils were given back to the two remaining sons of Feanor. He would not have been caught up in the ruin.


----------



## Ravenna (Aug 5, 2002)

OK, me a bit thick sometimes, I didn't check my facts.


----------



## Hama (Aug 22, 2002)

I think the destruction of Beleriand was a slow process, and it does clearly say that it was on the coasts of Beleriand that Maglor stayed and sang, not Lindon. The host of the West was still posted in Beleriand at the time. I believe that he, the last bearer of the Silmaril had the same fate of the last bearer of the other two. Maedhros jumped into a burning chasm with his, and Earendil went into the stars with his. So I believe it is subtly stated that Maglor perished with the flooding of Beleriand and went to the bottom of the sea with his. Lastly, it is also explicitly stated that Elrond was the last male survivor of the Line of Finwe after the death of Gil-Galad at the end of the second age. That is my story. By the way, for more on the return of the Darkness read the History of Middle Earth series, either Vol. 10 or 11 I can't remember. I appreciated the creativity of the story though. Oh, and Maglor was the one who was against the third kinslaying, unlike your beloved Maedhros and also he was responsible for saving the lives of Elrond and Elros, two of the most important characters in the Second and Third ages.


----------



## KingOfKingZ (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm sorry for bringing up an old post... I'm surprised none of the Tolkien vets picked this one up. Tolkien vets being a fan before Peter Jackson introduced a new wave of people to Tolkien. 



Hama said:


> Lastly, it is also explicitly stated that Elrond was the last male survivor of the Line of Finwe after the death of Gil-Galad at the end of the second age.


This my friend, is wrong. You are forgetting about Finarfin, Galadriel, Gildor Inglorion. They are also the line of Finwe. I believe Maglor still wanders ME. Since the drowning of Beleriand (which did not happened over night, it was a slow process which the waves slowly covered the lands) he escaped and lived a lonely life by the sea.


----------



## Ravenna (Sep 16, 2004)

You are forgetting about Finarfin, Galadriel, Gildor Inglorion. 

To be picky here, Galadriel, whilst on the correct descent, was female and the original quote was specifically male survivor.

Also, Finarfin, if memory serves, never came back to ME and so could be discounted.

Finally, Gildor, I may be way off here, but I don't recall anything specific stating that he was descended from Finwe, simply that he was connected to the family.
I know there was a suggestion somewhere that he was a direct descendant(of Finrod I think), but had the feeling that this was an early idea ,later discarded by Tolkien. I'm also sure there was a thread about this somewhere, but can't find it now.


----------



## Triandra (Sep 21, 2004)

I have always wondered what happened to Maglor. I just finished reading the Silmarillion again. I hope that he's alive somewhere in ME. I actually felt pity for Maglor and Maedhros since they held to thier oath after many centuries. My guess is that Maglor left Beleriand and is wandering somewhere.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 22, 2004)

I suppose he just sang and sang until he either faded, was killed or died of sorrow, and he now dwells in Mandos.


----------



## Maerbenn (Sep 22, 2004)

The death of Maglor is actually mentioned in the 'Lay of Leithian Recommenced' published in HoMe III: _The Lays of Beleriand_:


> No other player has there been,
> no other lips or fingers seen
> so skilled, 'tis said in elven-lore,
> save Maelor [Maglor] son of Fëanor,
> ...


----------



## Triandra (Sep 22, 2004)

I read that book. I never knew that. I must have just passed over it. I guess we know now. I guess because of great sorrow held over the years, he just cast himself into the sea. He must be in the Halls of Mandos now.


----------

